# ACCA Certificate for Visa Processing



## Abdhalil (Dec 21, 2019)

Dear all,

I would like to know if anyone here was able to process their work visa with their acca membership certificate after it was properly attested.


I am not sure if the ministry will reject it and if they only accept Bachelor or Masters degree.


Thank you


----------



## Abdhalil (Dec 21, 2019)

If anyone is interested, I got my work / employment permit processed with my attested ACCA membership certificate


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

Please can you help me, I want to relocate to Dubai and I need guide on visa process


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Adeyemi09 said:


> Please can you help me, I want to relocate to Dubai and I need guide on visa process


It doesnt work like that - you find a job first and your new employer sorts out the visa process for you.

You cannot simply decide to relocate to Dubai - especially at the moment as nobody is going to be hiring for a while.


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ok., Thanks


----------

